#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  problem in network with an unmanaged switch and a printer

## joejonsme

Hello,

I'm using a giga ethernet network
i'm using an unmanaged switch, i plugged all my machines (mac os) and a printer to this switch
i'm using static ip not dhcp.
some machines could use the printer but not all.
this is the config of the printer
ip adress: 192.168.2.99
subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
gateway: 192.168.2.1
Is there any problem in that?

Please help

I didn't find the right solution from the internet.

References:
problem in network with an unmanaged switch and a printer - Ars Technica OpenForum
Video Animation Production Agency

Thank you

----------

